# My Wife Is Disinterested in Sex because I was Immature



## 143bdr (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been married to my beautiful wife "youngb" on this website, for a year and a half. We love and care about each other a great deal but due to my past mistakes, she is no longer sexually attracted to me and is basically repulsed by me sexually and sensually.

I have always been kind of a goof and a man's man (think Stiffler from American Pie but not as clownish) and my wife had a problem with it as it transgressed into sexual jokes. I would dry hump the air and make the stupid tongue lapping face just in good goofy fun. I never had someone tell me it was a problem until her. She got to the point where she would cry because she thought I was gross and immature. Now, me, thinking she would come around and was being oversensitive, assumed she would get over it and it wasn't a big deal continued for about a year.

This wasn't the only issue as she hated the way I had sex. I was too rough all the time and she felt like we were in a porn all the time..I have to say I was not the romantic type (although I have been working on it) and when we would have sex, we would rarely make love. I can't argue with her porn movie assessment of my sexual prowess.

Unfortunately due to all of these things which I continued to do which she hated, she no longer wants to do anything remotely sexual with me, not even a real kiss. She says I betrayed her trust by not listening to her cries about my sexual jokes and rough sexual style. She is disgusted by me.

I have since dropped the Stiffler Act and have vowed to get back to sensual beautiful lovemaking. Problem is that she continues to be disinterested. Ske now doesn't trust me because I didn't listen to her and looks at me like a brother. It's been about a month since I have stopped being a goof making sexual innuendo like a creep but she remains disinterested.

The question I have now which I hope someone either male or female can help me with is, how can I get my wife to be sexually attracted to me again. I have done my part and feel as though I am waiting for her to get back into it sexually. We are both concerned that it will not come back. Although I do feel she will attain the desire once again, she is not so sure. I would like something better as a response than "role play" or wear sexy lingerie. We are in our early 30's and need something real and concrete. Any input would be immensely appreciated. Thanks for reading my post and have a great evening


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi 143,

I've posted a couple of thoughts on youngb's page. I can't claim to understand everything that's gone on between you but do have a quick look at all the responses to her message - there might be something that will spark off some useful dialogue between you. Good luck!


----------



## 143bdr (Jun 1, 2010)

yes steve you are right about a great deal of things. We really do love each other and, perhaps I am a bit more aggressive in bed than she is. Not a deal breaker though. As for the self esteem question, I don't think I have any issues there. No more than anyone else I presume. I'm not hung like a pornstar but I think I'm just painfully average...lol...YoungB and I will work it out, I just think if I continued to act like I did, we would be heading for disaster. We love each other and if we want it to work, our subconscious will kick in and it will....Thanks for your input


----------

